# I can't figure out Willard Bay!!



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been about 5 times (most recently on December 20th), some mornings and some evenings, and never had much success. I have a small boat that I've launched from both the north and south marinas. In all my trips there I've only caught a 12-inch walleye and single wiper. The wiper was awesome, though, and that's why I've kept going back. It was a great fighter. I'm using a jointed shad Rapala lure that sinks about 5'.

Any suggestions? My little boat works off an electric motor, which means it's hard for me to get over to the west edge of the bay.


----------



## Baseball and Bass Fishing (Dec 30, 2014)

*Willard Wipers*

For Willards Wipers you need to find their boils, but for that you probably need a big boat that can cover water. But if you find then there sould be many bird in the air and water feeding on the Gizzard Shad that are running from the wipers, once you find a boils, cast any lure that looks like a shad and is big enough to eat. Once you find alot you'l get upwards of 20+ wipers.>>O>>O


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Just to make you fell better, Willard is my nemesis. I have fished that place countless times and I'm yet to figure it out. Also if you do see the boils and there are other anglers there. please kill the motor and paddle or use a push stick to get in close. If not you could chase the boil away and have lots of happy people around you.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Baseball and Bass Fishing said:


> For Willards Wipers you need to find their boils, but for that you probably need a big boat that can cover water. But if you find then there sould be many bird in the air and water feeding on the Gizzard Shad that are running from the wipers, once you find a boils, cast any lure that looks like a shad and is big enough to eat. Once you find alot you'l get upwards of 20+ wipers.>>O>>O


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

What time of year are they boiling the best?


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Mid summer is when the boils really start, water temp has to be warm this is when they are most active. Here is a hint for willard fishing since you have a little boat you can really go anywhere just take a buddy and carry your little boat over the dike and launch, maybe a little work but hey its for fun anyway. 
invest in a good fish finder find the cannel, rock piles any structure and work it.
you can vertical jig these areas with decent success. 
Jointed rapalla's work trolling at speeds this time of year need to be slow 
summer time speeds should be about faster for wipers about 2-3 mph
good luck fishing this time of year seems like willard really shuts down with colder temps.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

*Does Willard freeze for ice fishing*

I have yet to catch a Wiper and wonder if they are responsive through the ice. Does Willard freeze? Is any frozen now?


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I know that they are still in there and have to feed. during summer I thought of buying a microphone and doing some underwater recording of a boil and try to use that sound of splashing and little fish getting away for ice fishing, maybe just an excuse to buy more stuff but I thought it might work I never did it though.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

willard is capped right now not sure how thick


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

12many said:


> I know that they are still in there and have to feed. during summer I thought of buying a microphone and doing some underwater recording of a boil and try to use that sound of splashing and little fish getting away for ice fishing, maybe just an excuse to buy more stuff but I thought it might work I never did it though.


I think this is a really cool idea. I hope you do it and it works. Hehe, "sound chumming".

As far as fishing Willard, can't help anyone. My only success was my first time there and fatbass did all the driving.


----------

